# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Brendan Brady (Emmett J. Scanlan)

## alan45

First of all, congratulations on your British Soap Award wins! What's your reaction to winning the prizes for 'Best Newcomer' and 'Villain of the Year'?
"To win both a public and industry category going shoulder to shoulder with great shows and great actors who are equally deserving of the awards is slightly embarrassing, but utterly flattering. I owe a lot to Kieron and Bronagh, with whom the vast majority of my work has been with. You're only as good as the team around you and these guys make me look like I know what I'm doing. Our viewing figures are dwarfed in comparison to the big boys, so to get the nod for 'Villain of the Year' is David and Goliath stuff. To the panel, I salute you. Getting the nod from these veterans of the industry is like getting approval from your parents, which growing up for me was few and far between - I was a nightmareâ¦ To Britain, I thank you for welcoming me into your home with open arms - duly noted, never forgotten."

We'll soon see Brendan joining the spa and spending time with Noah. What's going through his mind?
"Brendan's a very territorial animal - he doesn't like anybody else coming in on his turf. So Noah's come into Stephen's life, but in Brendan's eyes, Stephen belongs to him. The fact that Stephen would spend time with another guy and be happier isn't something that Brendan is going to accept lightly. He's a king manipulator, he likes to toy with people and so he decides to take on Noah in his own turf by joining the spa. Once he's done that, Brendan starts trying to seduce him. Brendan is trying to reclaim the prize. It doesn't matter who you are or where you are, Brendan can get you no matter what - I think that's the point that he wants to prove as a completely irrational human being!"


What was it like to film the Brendan and Noah scenes?
"It was so much fun to shoot. I've seen some of it in the edit - it gets really dark and there's some great scenes. With the boxing scenes, it almost has a Rocky and Footloose feel to it. God knows why Footloose comes into my head, but it just does - it's got that comical, camp value to it as well. It's also a seductive few episodes as Brendan is playing the game, and it's fascinating to see someone like Noah - who despises the ground that Brendan walks on - slowly but surely realising that he has feelings for him, no matter how strange they are. I think that's because of Brendan's confidence and arrogance of knowing that he's in control, as that can be quite an attractive quality in some ways. Brendan is trying to turn Noah to the dark side."

Is this all a plot to win Ste back?
"I'm not sure whether Brendan is planning to win Stephen back so they can have a normal relationship, so to speak, as I don't think there's anything normal about Brendan - it's not the way he rolls. But he sees Stephen as a person that he cares for, a person that he's killed for - and in doing so, he's shown his love for him in that way, however different or perverse his love may be. What turns Brendan on most of all is power and manipulation, so if he can't have Stephen, he's going to make sure that nobody else can have him. Whether he wants to get back with Stephen is another question altogether, but he thinks he owns Stephen and that's quite frightening due to the type of individual that he is."

There's often some debate about whether Ste and Brendan's story is a domestic violence storyline or whether it's now become a love storyline. What are your thoughts?
"It's an incredibly complex relationship and it can't be pigeon-holed. When you try to classify something as a love story or a domestic violence case, you're putting it into your own personal perceptions of how society should be and what reality is. The real reality is that there is such thing as a love story where people hit each other, so it's both those worlds combined. People can try to rationalise things that aren't politically correct, because it doesn't fit with their way of thinking, but Brendan is what he is. Look at Hannibal Lecter - people always try to psychoanalyse him to see why he kills people and what triggers it, when the fact is that he kills people because he likes to do it! People can't accept that, but the most frightening thing to accept is that it is what it is. Is it a love story, is it a domestic violence story? It's both, in my opinion."


The domestic violence aspect of the storyline disappeared for a while but has been revisited recently. Are you glad about that?
"I think it's really important. I think sometimes in soap you can hit into a storyline but not give it time to breathe and germinate. It has a gestation period and you need to allow that to grow over the coming months. It's so easy to just forget about things and throw them under the carpet. So I think it's really important that Brendan once again lashed out, because this is who he is. At the end of the day, Brendan is a dangerously caged animal who's fighting with his demons. When he learns to dance with those demons, that's when he becomes a person to be reckoned with. I don't think we should forget who Brendan is and what he's capable of."

Mixed in with that, we do sometimes see a lighter side to Brendanâ¦
"Yeah, Brendan's a contradiction in terms because he's also a loyal father and a loving brother. He loves Cheryl and he also loves Stephen, but in a strange way. Brendan has those human, quirky qualities that sometimes make him funny and that people can relate to, but then he'll do something left of field and people will ask, 'Why do I like this guy? What just happened?' Actually, it's more that people think, 'He does this kind of thing, and yet I still like him'. It gets people thinking about their feelings about a character as complex as Brendan, and then when you get people questioning themselves, that's when you get into dangerous, unchartered and uncomfortable territory, but it's something that hard-hitting TV needs to explore more often."

Brendan has built up such a big fanbase. Has the reaction differed from what you expected when you took on the role?
"When I went in for the audition, I realised that Brendan was a messed-up, mashed-up character and to play someone like that takes me completely out of my comfort zone. That's what turns me on as an actor and makes me hungry every time I step on set. I had no idea that it was going to take the path that it has - to be honest, I never even gave it a second thought as the viewer reaction is out of my control. I just try to go in, play the truth of the scene and push it a little bit further each time. The fact that people have related to the performance is a fantastic feeling for any actor. The people on Digital Spy have been ridiculously kind to me in ways that I don't deserve. I remember the first time I was told that there were always people talking on there about Brendan Brady and Stephen Hay's relationship, and that's fascinating for me. I hope I'm giving them what they want, because I'm sure as hell enjoying it!"


Brendan was originally supposed to stick around for six or seven months, but did you always have a feeling that he could be there for longer?
"Well, I'm very much a moment-by-moment type of person. I originally got a six-month contract and it started on May 19 last year, for scenes that wouldn't go to air until August. But to me, contracts are only as strong as the actor who comes in to play the scenes every day. It's like Premiership League football players - they can sign a five-year contract and leave in the summer, so there's no security in a contract and I like that, I embrace that. It forces you to bring your A-game to set every day and forces you to deliver. I'd been filming for four weeks when I was told that I'd be staying for longer, and I was floored by that. I'm not one for assumptions as we don't know what's going to happen, but I thought that I'd come in, cause trouble and get killed off. But staying for longer helped to develop my character even further and that's what I want. I want to take Brendan full-circle on a character arc, and I've been allowed to do that in spades."

In your last interview with us, you said that you wanted Brendan to be the most hated man in Britainâ¦ 
"I did want Brendan to be the most hated man in Britain and I was going to make sure of that, but in an ironic twist of fate, the viewers started liking him! I embrace both, as there's a fine line between love and hate and it can flip either way."

Last December seemed to be a turning point for Brendan as we saw a different side to him and heard about his history with Danny Houston and Vinnie's death for the first time. Was that always planned or was there a conscious decision to do something different with the character?
"I think you play it by ear a lot of the time and the writers and the producers may see something on screen and say, 'That's interesting - let's explore why Brendan is the way he is'. I've had lots of people come in from Brendan's past - you learn the backstory as you go along, and then incorporate it into your way of thinking. It's a compliment more than anything that they want to invest their time into giving me a backstory, which I'll then revel in. I've been spoiled. If you really want to invest more time in the character, it has to go down different avenues, and I love that."


The character of Brendan Brady and his relationship with Ste was all masterminded by Paul Marquess. Is the new boss Gareth Philips as passionate about the storyline?
"I hope so! He's reassured me that he is equally as passionate. Paul Marquess is a beautiful man and I owe my career in England to him. I came in for that audition, he cast me straight away and he was the one who invented Brendan Brady - this dark, twisted man. Paul did superb things here at Hollyoaks. Now Gareth's come in and he's also a beautiful man who I've had many conversations with. He's given me future storylines and assured me that there's going to be an interesting time ahead for Brendan. There's going to be a lot of things happening and that's very comforting. He's given it a lot of thought." 

What's next for Brendan?
"Brendan's main fear was people finding out about his homosexuality, but now that secret's out, he has no fear. So what happens to a crazy, sociopathic man who has no fear? He becomes a different breed of animal. He has absolutely nothing to lose. I'm very interested to see what Brendan does next and myself, Gareth and the writers are all singing off the same hymn sheet. I'm hoping that it will take a path of its own and that if you thought Brendan was bad now, he'll just be Satan incarnate in the next few months. If you thought he was bad now, watch out. It's very exciting to think what could happen at the close of this year, but I never have any expectations. Hopefully we can all create some crazy storylines together."

Brendan and Amy's tea-drinking scene seems to have gone down as one of the most memorable! Will they be meeting up again soon?
"I would love it! I remember we were rehearsing that scene and I asked for a cup of tea and a saucer, as I just felt that he should have them. The thing that made that scene work was that it was so close to people finding out about him, so he was borderline psychotic. I think people reacted to that scene the way they did because it was given time to breathe. So many times in soap, your best scenes end up on the cutting room floor because they have to fit so much into 22 and a half minutes. But they let that scene breathe with the pregnant pauses and the tension. 

"I actually remember when I watched it back, I thought, 'Oh no, I think I might have gone a little bit too far with that' - I didn't give the trust to what I'd done. But the response to that scene was breath-taking - even [executive producer] Tony Wood came up to me in the corridor and told me that he loved it, and that's a massive compliment as he invests so much time into this company and watches all of the episodes. Will there be any more of those crazy scenes? I don't know, everyone should just write in and ask for them. I personally will ask for them! It's worth taking risks and it's great when you have directors who trust you enough to add in your own quirks."


We've recently heard about a movie you starred in called Charlie Casanova, which you won the 'Best Actor' prize for at the European Independent Film Festival in Paris. What's the film about?
"Charlie Casanova was a movie that I shot just before I came here. It was the best script I've ever read, by a genius of a man called Terry McMahon, who wrote and directed it. We shot it in 12 days - the cheapest film ever made and it's been killing it all over the place. It's about another sociopath who makes all of his decisions based on the draw of a card. Anything from pushing you off a cliff or making you a cup of tea, he completely abdicates all responsibility. He's more cowardly than Brendan Brady, but ten times more dangerous. It's a hard-hitting, very Marmite kind of script - you either love it or you hate it. But no matter what, you walk out of there feeling something."

How long do you see yourself staying at Hollyoaks for?
"I have no idea what the future holds with me and 'Oaks. I can tell you right now that I'm very much a moment-by-moment type of guy. I think I'm still on my honeymoon period at Hollyoaks and I've been here for a year now. I love the people, I love working on set and I'm very interested to see where Brendan is going to goâ¦ You never know what the future holds."

----------


## Siobhan

This is totally off topic but I know 2 guys called Emmet Scanlan and Brendan Brady hahahahaha

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has teased fans that Brendan Brady may shave off his famous moustache.

The soap star - whose hardman character is famous for his facial hair - has grown a beard while Brendan is behind bars, wrongly accused of committing the killings of serial killer Silas, prompting fans to launch a #FreeBrendan petition on Twitter and Facebook.

Emmett hinted at the Inside Soap awards: "It's Brendan's beard. It's part of the storyline, coming out of prison with a beard. Will the tache be back - that's the question?!"

Meanwhile, co-star Bronagh Waugh, who plays Brendan's sister Cheryl Brady, admitted she is missing Jay Duffy, who played Brendan's teenage son Declan.

Bronagh said: "He tweeted us both and said 'I really miss my auntie and my dad'.

"I really hope he comes back to visit us soon. He was really popular, so hopefully he'll come back. Lovely kid, really nice guy, and a little heartbreaker. Our very own Justin Bieber - got all the teenage girls hearts a flutter."

Bronagh revealed life is going to get even harder for the Bradys in the coming months, but that made it more exciting.

She said: "It's a tough time for the Brady bunch but we're working hard and we're going to get back on top. It's going to hot up. So I think next year we've got something really exciting for the family.

"Emma Smithwick our new producer is so fantastic - she's so edgy and forward thinking. I think you're going to see a real change to Hollyoaks, something really fresh, exciting new and different. We're really going to push the boundaries with it."


PA

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks star Kieron Richardson has enjoyed another busy year on the show as his character Ste Hay has had more turbulent times in his on-off relationship with Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan).

Following the news that Ste may be finding his own path away from Brendan in the New Year, Digital Spy recently caught up with Kieron to hear what's ahead for his character in 2012.

What have been your highlights from the past 12 months at Hollyoaks?
"I think my main highlight from the past year goes without saying - it's been working with Emmett. He's been a great addition to the show, and it's also great for me as an actor to work with someone like him. Emmett's helped me and challenged me, which has been really good. 

"It's been another good year, and touch wood, every year I've been here I've had really good storylines - so it's been fantastic to have another successful year on the show."

What do you think of the decision to keep Ste and Brendan apart for the time being?
"I think the two characters definitely needed to split off from each other and do their own thing. I think if you push it in the audience's faces too much, then they'll get bored of it, so I think it's nice that they've stopped that for a bit now and they can both go their separate ways. 

"Knowing the relationship that they've got and their past, they will always come back together at some point. But I think it is important that they go off and do their own things. It's nice for us to work with some different people too."


Even if Ste and Brendan are apart for now, could there be a light at the end of the tunnel for their fans in the long-term?
"I don't know whether there's any future in the relationship, but I can definitely see them working together again - whether it'll be in Chez Chez, or Brendan getting Ste to do something dodgy for him. Brendan's obviously that type of character, and Ste's so gullible that he'll just go along and do anything! I can definitely see them having scenes together but as for specifics, even we don't know yet."

It sounds like the writers are planning to explore Ste more in his own right in 2012. Are you excited about what's ahead?
"Definitely. I think this year Ste was very much the victim in every sense - in his career and in his relationship with Brendan. I think in 2012, you're going to see a very different side of Ste and we're giving him a bit of power. He's going to have a new job, he's going to get a new love interest, and he's going to be a brand new person - which is going to be interesting after the year that he's just had!"

Can you tell us about his new job?
"I'm not allowed to say what it is yet! But Ste's always been known as the down and out - he's never had money, and he's never had luck in his relationships. So I think the career choice that he makes is something that you wouldn't expect him to do. Well, you would kind of expect it from him - but it's quite a powerful position as well. 

"He's been a binman, he's been a chef, he's been a barman, and an ex-convict! So his CV's not great, but the audience will be surprised by what he ends up doing."


With Ste getting a new love interest, how do you think he'd react if Brendan ever followed suit and did the same?
"I think if Brendan got a new love interest, then Ste would be absolutely devastated and gutted! He likes to put on a bravado and say that Amy was the love of his life because he's got the kids with her, but Brendan is definitely the real love of his life. It's like in real life - if you see somebody with your ex, it absolutely kills you inside."

Will there be more Ste and Amy scenes in 2012?
"Yeah, there's a lot of scenes coming up with Ste and Amy actually. I think that's really nice after everything that they've been through. Ste is gay, they have the kids together - and it's nice how accepting Amy is of it, because situations like this do happen in real life. It shows that you can still be a dad to your kids even if you're gay and you can still get on well with the mother of your children."

Do you think the domestic violence aspect of Ste and Brendan's story could be explored more, or have we seen the last of it?
"My personal opinion is that, yes they've kind of dropped it for now, but because it's such a huge topic and gay domestic abuse had never been done on British television before, it would be a shame if we never went back to it at all. 

"But it's a tough one. As it's domestic abuse, the perpetrator needs to get their comeuppance to show the audience that it's not accepted. But then you've also got to look at the character of Brendan. What do you do - put him in prison and lose him from the show? I think we need to find a way of doing it that's right."


What do you think it is about Brendan that attracts Ste time and time again?
"I think it's because Ste never had a dad - and the stepdad figure he did have in his life used to physically abuse him. So he was brought up alone, he fended for himself and his mum was an alcoholic. 

"When Brendan first came on the scene he was this powerful man - a very manly man. Even though it's weird that they ended up having a relationship, I always played it so that Brendan was a bit of a father figure to him. But obviously he fancied him at the same time!"

Cheryl is Ste's other main friend on the show, so will they have more to do together?
"I've been working with Bronagh [Waugh, who plays Cheryl] a little bit, but not massive amounts. Bronagh has also got a new storyline in 2012, so it's nice that everyone's doing their own separate things.

"But I think what you'll see more of in the show in general is that we'll be passing each other in the village, saying hello and having little chit-chats. Everyone's doing their own individual storylines, but then we'll meet up in the middle and discuss what's going on - as would happen in real life."

If Ste could build up a friendship with any other character, who would you choose?
"I'd like him to be friends with Darren. I think Ashley Taylor Dawson is one of our strongest actors, and every time he's on screen I just want to watch him. He makes me laugh, he does comedy really well and he does vulnerability really well. He's been in the show for years and years, but I don't really get to work with him that much - I've probably only done about three scenes with him. So I'd like Ste and Darren to be friends!"

Have you had many scenes with Dan O'Connor, who's just joined the show?
"Quite a few actually. I'm very heavily involved in the beginning of his first storyline, when he first starts."

What would be a dream storyline for you?
"I'd love it if Ste and Amy took the kids to Benidorm, so we could film there. And then something bad would happen, so that we'd have to stay there for a quite a while!"


Apart from your own, what was your favourite Hollyoaks story this year?
"Definitely the Silas storyline - it didn't just capture everybody here, it captured the whole country. The ratings went through the roof, the performances were incredible and the whole team pulled together with some brilliant writing. To me, it was us sticking our fingers up to all the negative people out there who thought that we couldn't do it. I'm very pleased to be working where I am!"

Away from Hollyoaks, you and Bronagh have recently started your own radio show on Gaydio each Sunday. How's it all going?
"It's weird, actually! Myself and Bronagh are best friends in real life - we get to work together at Hollyoaks and now we have a radio show as well! We went in the other day and found out that it's the number one downloadable radio show on the station. Apparently so many people log on to listen to it on a Sunday that the system crashes. We get to be ourselves, have a laugh, interview people from work and other celebrities. It's a really fun Sunday."

Your birthday is coming up in January and you had a huge party for your last one. How are you going to top it this time around?
"You haven't even heard anything yet! Because my birthday's in January, I'm having my party in March because of the weather. Basically, I've hired out a full holiday camp, so everybody who comes will get a caravan each. You turn up at 2pm and get a buffet lunch, and then everybody's going to be on Segways and go-karts. 

"Then in the night, there'll be a Great British holiday theme with a fish and chips stand, a candy floss stand, an '80s and '90s disco with popstars including S Club 7 - but there's only three of them, so it'll be S Club 3! There'll be some others too, but I don't want to say as it'll ruin the surprise. But it's going to be massive."

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan is in the running for the 'Rising Star' prize at the 2012 Irish Film & Television Awards, it has been announced.

The actor, best known for playing Chester's Brendan Brady, received the nod for his lead role in dark Irish film Charlie Casanova.

IFTA's 'Rising Star' nominees are selected by a panel and the award aims to highlight "exceptional new and breakthrough talent working in all areas of the Irish film industry".

Scanlan is in the running for the prize alongside actor Chris O'Dowd and writer-directors John Michael McDonagh and Rebecca Daly.

Writing on Twitter today, he said: "Am truly honoured in receiving the @IFTA Rising Star nomination! And in ridiculous company too - massive thanks."

The Hollyoaks favourite filmed Charlie Casanova in 2010. Billed as "A Clockwork Orange meets American Psycho", the film tells the story of a ruling class sociopath who kills a working class girl in a hit and run - before using a deck of playing cards to determine his fate.

Scanlan was named 'Best Actor' at the 2011 European Independent Film Festival for his role in the movie last April.

The 2012 Irish Film & Television Awards take place in Dublin on February 11.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has said that his character Brendan Brady still harbours strong feelings for ex-lover Ste Hay.

The pair have been apart for some time, with Ste (Kieron Richardson) currently concentrating on his career ambitions and Brendan busy training up Joel Dexter (Andrew Still) as a protÃ©gÃ© at Chez Chez.

However, Scanlan told All About Soap that he believes there is still unfinished business between Brendan and Ste.

"Regardless of what's happened, Brendan still loves Steven," the actor commented. "He wants a relationship with him, but only on his terms. There's some big stuff coming up for them."

Discussing other upcoming plans for his character, Scanlan added: "It's going to be an absolutely huge year for Brendan. He's top dog in the village once more, and I hope he stays that way. 

"I want Brendan to be utterly and completely unapologetic for everything he does from now on."

Next week's Hollyoaks episodes see Brendan try to interfere in Ste's business plans with Doug Carter (PJ Brennan), as he misses having control over his ex.

Scanlan spoke to All About Soap after being voted 'Best Actor' in the magazine's 2012 reader awards.

Read the full interview with Emmett Scanlan in the latest issue of All About Soap, out today (March 27).

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has said that there are still strong feelings between Brendan Brady and Ste Hay.

The ex-lovers have been apart for some time, and things are about to get more complicated as Ste (Kieron Richardson) looks set to embark on a relationship with Doug Carter (PJ Brennan) in the coming weeks.

However, speaking to Digital Spy's Anna Williamson at the British Soap Awards, Scanlan expressed his belief that 'Stendan' remains a love story.

Scanlan commented: "It ain't over, I can guarantee that. I really appreciate how much people are into the whole 'Stendan' thing - invented by Digital Spy I'm pretty sure!

"As messed up and damaged as it is, [it's] essentially a love story. Brendan loves Steven, and Steven loves Brendan."

Discussing the future of the current story, he continued: "What's going to happen? Bad boy Brendan's going to come out, I guess. Essentially Brendan, he loves Steven. There's an element of control and there's an element of possession that, as perverted as it may sound, is just the way that Brendan is and you have to accept that sort of stuff without judging it. 

"But I can guarantee that if anybody's going to stand in his way… if somebody's going to stop Brendan, it ain't gonna be Doug!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has promised that there are "exciting" new storylines on the way for his character Brendan Brady.

The actor revealed that his unpredictable alter ego will be back at the forefront of the Channel 4 show in the coming months.

Scanlan told Inside Soap: "A massive storyline is going to kick in later this year. I've already seen a few of the scripts which are coming up, and some new people are going to come into Brendan's life and change it forever.

"His main motivations will remain the same, though. Power, possession, Ste - we'll be exploring each of those aspects of him. It all looks very exciting, actually."

In the meantime, a new rivalry kicks off for Brendan this week as bad boy Walker joins the village.

Scanlan said: "They met in prison while Brendan was doing time on suspicion of the murders that Silas committed. Walker looked out for Brendan, so he turns up asking for a favour in return. Brendan is aware he's a few sandwiches short of a picnic, but there's this unwritten criminal code that he knows he has to honour.

"Neil Newbon, who plays Walker, is a fascinating character on and off the set. We get on very well, but we both want to make Brendan and Walker's rivalry so palpable that the audience will be salivating while watching!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Emmett Scanlan has said his upcoming scenes in Hollyoaks Later will take his bad boy character Brendan Brady "to a new level of darkness".
The actor's shady alter ago has a key role in the post-watershed show, to be shown across five nights on E4 this autumn.
And Emmett revealed: "It builds very, very nicely throughout all five episodes. Come episode four and five it takes the storyline to a new level of darkness and black comedy.
"There's some very daring stuff, very ballsy stuff that I don't think has ever been done on Hollyoaks before, so for that reason alone I'm excited as hell."
The Irish soap star has been flying to and from Belfast filming the BBC crime drama The Fall, alongside his Hollyoaks colleagues Karen Hassan and Bronagh Waugh.
Emmett, who plays a detective searching for a murderer, said: "I've had about 10 flights in the last 9 days - that's not an exaggeration. I've been back and forth, back and forth, it's been immense."
He added: "For the first time in a long time I've been cast as a good guy. I'm going from hunting a serial killer to being hunted myself when I'm back on Hollyoaks. It's a massive change."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bad boy Brendan Brady remains one of soapland's most talked-about characters. Most recently, fans have seen the club owner fail to win back on-off lover Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) and develop a new bond with mysterious Walker (Neil Newbon).

With a big few months ahead for Brendan and a post-watershed outing in Hollyoaks Later on the way, Digital Spy recently caught up with Emmett Scanlan for a chat about his popular alter ego and his other recent projects.

Now that Ste and Doug are together, do you think there's any hope for the future where Ste and Brendan are concerned?
"I think there's a lot of fire and a lot of passion where Steven and Brendan are concerned. As I've said before, nobody plays with Brendan's toys without his permission. I could be wrong, but I can only talk as far as Brendan is concerned at the moment, and I can't really see anybody getting in the way of Brendan and Steven.

"I think that if anyone is going to mess things up between Brendan and Steven, it'll be Brendan - it won't be Douglas. I can see a future for Steven and Brendan, I just don't know if it's a bright one!"

There's been a lot of discussion online about whether a reunion for Brendan and Ste would condone domestic violence. Do you have any thoughts on this?
"I think if people enjoy the 'Stendan' thing, they're interested in the tormented souls of two people. We're definitely not condoning domestic violence in any way, shape or form. 

"The only way I can talk about Brendan is coming from a non-judgemental point of view. I know that the way he goes about things is wrong and unacceptable, but for him it's just normal. It's just a different kind of love.

"I'm hoping that people who like 'Stendan' are holding out some hope that maybe Brendan can change, because he's a tortured soul and people always have hope for a happy ending. They're not hoping for more violence, they're not hoping for Brendan to beat up Steven - they're hoping for that happy ending. What I love about the 'Stendan' fans is that there's a hope that this guy can change."

What do you make of the huge reaction to the Ste, Brendan and Doug love triangle?
"Well, I know that they've had a vote on E4 which has had nearly 80,000 votes of who's in favour of what! I'm totally thrilled and humbled by the reaction. For me, it doesn't matter whether the reaction is positive or negative - so long as it evokes some emotion. That's why we invest our time into TV shows, because we want to be saturated with storylines which give more questions than answers.

"I've lucky to have been put in a storyline like this, because it's so controversial but yet real. They allowed the love between Steven and Brendan to evolve and people can see that it is real love - it's just tainted with various things. People have really invested a lot of time into it as well - the writers have, the crew have and the cast have. To be part of something that is controversial and thought-provoking is a great thing to have as an actor."

What can we expect from you in Hollyoaks Later this year?
"I won't spoil the storyline, because ultimately I want it to be a surprise. The last time that I was in a late-night episode was in King of Hearts, which was a great thing to be part of. And then to be asked to be part of Later this year was just fantastic. I'm very pleased to be involved, as something that I've always wanted is for Brendan Brady to be in a 10pm show where there is no censorship and no emasculating of any scenes.

"If you slap Brendan Brady in a late-night show, knowing the person that he is, then you can forget about censorship - it's going to be him full-on. Brendan is going to change dramatically in the next few months, coming up to September when Hollyoaks Later is on. Episodes four and five of Later, from what I've read in the scripts, catapult the character into actions that you just wouldn't expect. I could be wrong, but I don't think it's been done on Hollyoaks before - I don't think it's been this graphic.

"In Later this year, you've got myself, you've got Walker, you've got Joel and you've got Cheryl. It's going to be a massive, massive storyline which is just going to escalate. I was sitting on a train to London when I read the script for the last episode. When I read the last scene, I just said, 'Yep, this is the way it should be'. So long as they keep that going, then I'm a happy guy. I think it's going to be hard-hitting, right in your face."

What's going on between Brendan and Walker? The kiss we've just seen shocked everyoneâ¦
"Walker was in Brendan's life when he was in prison and helped him out. He came over and the criminal code is 'an eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth', so Brendan paid him back. He then realised that Walker could be of more use and help him to play his game. Brendan likes a challenge and he likes to be unpredictable, so regardless of anything, he gets turned on by Walker's alpha male status.

"When Walker told Brendan that he was like him this week, Brendan - like any child - wanted to play with his toy, pushed him against the wall and said, 'Nah, mate - you ain't like me, I'm like me!' He schools the new resident bad boy on how to be bad.

"But there's a lot more twists and turns with these guys. A lot more stuff is going to happen and hit the fan. We've got a lot of good stuff coming up. Walker is a fascinating character, and Neil Newbon - who plays him - is a beautiful person. We get on very well and it's a pleasure to act with him, because he's an incredibly generous actor."

Brendan fans seem very keen to meet his father, or other members of his family. Would you like Brendan's background to be explored?
"There might be more Bradys in Hollyoaks Later. I do think it's important to introduce Brendan and Cheryl's family, whether it's the mother, the father or the grandmother - it doesn't matter which one. You can tell more about a character when you meet their family.

"When I first arrived, they were bringing in various characters from Brendan's past. But to get to the core and the root of who Brendan is - and why he is the way he is - you have to get to his family."

You recently filmed The Fall for the BBC. What was that experience like?
"Superb! It was filmed in Belfast with actors like John Lynch, Simon Delaney and Gillian Anderson - actors that I've watched on TV for a long time and who always do thought-provoking projects. To be sitting at a table with these guys and working with them with beautiful, beautiful scripts was just a dream.

"My role in it is a small part - well, there's no such thing as a small part, it's what you do with it. I play DC Glen Martin, who's part of a detective force with Gillian Anderson, hunting down a serial killer. During filming, I was flying back and forth to do Hollyoaks - being hunted myself as a sociopath.

"Hollyoaks were totally selfless and accommodating in allowing me to do the show. None of this would have happened without their blessing. I said that I'd do whatever it took to make it work, and I think I worked out that I did 14 flights in 11 days at one point!"

How does Glen Martin compare to Brendan?
"I had to keep the 'tache for continuity purposes with Hollyoaks, but I had my hair brushed over to the side and I wanted to give it that Mad Men, '50s kind of style. He's a little bit better-spoken than Brendan and he's definitely nicer than Brendan. 

"You'd go out drinking with DC Glen Martin because he's a player - he's cocky but he's ultimately a good guy and he really wants to catch the bad guy. And then you have Brendan, who's the kind of guy you'd buy a drink for at the bar just to give you time to run out of the club!"

Your film Charlie Casanova had a big reaction when it was released a few weeks back. Were you pleased with the response?
"Absolutely. It's ultimately about being part of a storyline that provokes a visceral reaction. You want to make people think and you want to make people fight for your character, fight for their beliefs or fight for whatever it evokes in them. The film got anywhere from no stars to five stars - anything from, 'I absolutely hate this movie with every fibre of my being' to 'This is the best thing that I've seen all year'. 

"We knew that it was a divisive movie and we knew that it would split audiences. We knew that it wasn't a 'happy ever after' type of story and we knew that it wasn't your big blockbuster. It's an indie movie which was later released in cinemas across Ireland and in London once Studio Canal came on board, so regardless of any critique, I'm proud of what I've seen, the journey that we went on and how far we got.

"Before the cinema release, Charlie Casanova was picking up awards all over the world - in Paris, Orlando, England, everywhere. It wasn't until it hit cinemas that a couple of Irish journalists tore it to pieces, but it really, really has no effect on me. I think it'll be a success when it goes out onto DVD. I think it's definitely a film that you'd pay Â£4.50 to watch on DVD at home with your missus or your boyfriend. Hopefully it will spark some debate."

----------


## Perdita

It's been a long wait, but this week fans of Hollyoaks duo Brendan Brady and Ste Hay finally got the moment they'd been hoping for as the pair reunited.

Just when it seemed that Ste (Kieron Richardson) was about to commit to a future in New York with husband Doug Carter, he finally came to terms with what he really wanted and headed over to Dublin to get back with Brendan.

To hear what the future might hold for the couple, Digital Spy recently caught up with Emmett Scanlan - who plays Brendan - for his first full interview about the 'Stendan' reunion and the next big challenge for his character. 

Are you pleased that Brendan and Ste have finally reunited?
"I think it was needed, as there hadn't been any closure in the relationship. The public and the 'Stendan' fans out there had been waiting for it, and this company listens to its public and its audience. We had no idea when this adventure started that it would become such a cult relationship.

"There was a lot of unfinished business between Brendan and Steven - a lot of anger and a lot of unresolved issues. They've been loving each other from a distance.

"In order to be able to live with Steven, Brendan needed to be able to live with himself. He wasn't able to do that for a long time, so I think it was important for this to come along and for us to take the storyline full circle. Now we can hopefully see what it'd be like for these two characters to live together in complete acceptance of each other and who they are."

How did you feel about filming the episodes in Dublin?
"Well, I know that the reunion was a long time in the planning, and when I found out that the episodes would be in Dublin, it was extraordinarily exciting for me. To be able to go off set and on location to my home country and home city was great. It was an honour to be able to take Kieron and James [Sutton] there along with the crew and the director. Then when I was watching the episodes, to see those aerial shots of my city was a very proud moment.

"I really hope we did it justice and that we paid the fans back for their unflinching loyalty. The fans stood by the couple through anything, regardless of any shortcomings of the characters. Myself and Kieron had a great time filming it and we had quite a few laughs. 

"It was definitely needed, because there had been too many questions left unanswered with these guys. If one character was to eventually leave and there had been no answers with the Brendan and Steven relationship, I think that would have been awfully frustrating. I know it would have been for me, anyway. I need to explore these different avenues with my character."


Â© WENN


Did you have any free time in Dublin or was the filming schedule too busy?
"What I did do was organise a club for everyone on the last night with a free bar. But filming in Dublin was also an opportunity to get home and have my daughter Kayla with me. She stayed with me for the whole four days that we were filming and was helping out behind the scenes, working on continuity and was even calling 'action' on a couple of takes! 

"Kayla really got involved and everyone was so, so beautiful to her. She's a wonderful girl and everyone made her feel welcome. I think she was even a passing extra in one of the scenes. 

"So my time in Dublin wasn't just to spur on the Brendan and Steven storyline and bring it to a new realm of excitement - it was also a chance to touch base with my family. I don't get enough days like that, so I latched onto that and grabbed it with both hands."

There's been a big change in Brendan this year. What would you say was the turning point to bring about that change?
"The main turning point was he realised that he wasn't infallible and invincible after all. He realised that he cared so much for Steven, even if that meant letting him go. He also cared so much for his sister, even if that meant going to counselling. 

"When Brendan lost his family, his sister and his lover, he was left on his own with an empire of dirt and he realised certain things weren't so important - he wasn't happy and he needed to make a change. The life-or-death drama with Walker was another factor that helped him to turn around and be the man he always wanted to be.

"You think Brendan is going to get there now, you really do - and that's what I like about Brendan, there's always hope. But the devil himself has yet to appear in the form of Papa Bradyâ¦"


Â© WENN


Can Brendan and Ste have a normal and happy relationship?
"Brendan is going to try to be the boyfriend he could never be to Steven, and he's not going to shy away. He's not going to hold hands and walk down the street, but he's not going to hide away either. If that means looking after Steven and being a father to Leah and Lucas, then it's something that Brendan can do. He was a terrible husband, but he tries to be a good dad. 

"Brendan has got heart and I think that is what's important for any likeable villain - they need heart, vulnerability and to be flawed. There needs to be hope, too. I think there is hope for Brendan and we're only going to find out in the upcoming months whether it's all going to be in vain or not."

Are you enjoying working with the two child actors who play Leah and Lucas?
"Yeah, as a father myself, I do like working with kids. The kids are fine and they're great little actors. You've got Ella-May and Reuben playing Leah and Lucas, and the two of them just watch and drink up everything that's happening so the reaction is pure. It's a great gift to have at that age - Drew Barrymore had that aged 6 on ET and she stole the show. 

"It can be frustrating at times for me because I'm in such high intensity scenes, and then cut to the next scene and I could be making a bug motel with Leah! It's difficult to go back and forth in that way, but that's the life of Brendan, really."

Brendan's traumatic history with his father is very dark territory. Is it tricky to do it justice at 6.30pm?
"I think we can do it justice. Let's make no mistake, we've done so much dark stuff anyway with the domestic abuse, the Danny Houston murder, and many more storylines. A lot of it has been implied rather than being shown because it's a 6.30 show, so you have to use your imagination. Will they be able to do it justice? Well, Hollyoaks have been doing it justice for 17 years, so I'm sure they will. 

"The guy who plays my dad, Fintan McKeown, it's like we've known each other for all of our lives. We're bouncing off each other like osmosis and taking on each other's characteristics on a subconscious level without even knowing it. When Brendan, Cheryl, Seamus and even Steven are on set doing a scene, it's very awkward and tense. There's a strange weirdness about it. 

"The character of Seamus Brady has been a huge character in Hollyoaks for the last two and a half years, and he's never once stepped into the village. He's always been on the periphery, but now you've got a face to the name and all that history to draw on, so you put all these guys into a scene and it gets dark."


Â© Lime Pictures


Is Brendan still scared of his father?
"Absolutely - it goes without saying. When you have a circus elephant and you tie the rope around this little baby elephant's leg, he can't break the rope and he can't get away. He grows up to be a massive elephant and he could easily walk away and snap that rope in two, but he's conditioned into thinking that he can't break it, so he can't even try. It's that kind of analogy. 

"Brendan is still the 8-year-old child who was raped by his father. He can take his dad in a fight possibly - but psychologically, forget about it. This man has owned Brendan and made him the man that he is - the identity that he's trying to get rid of right now. Brendan tries to stand up to him, but he falls back down. How do you get out of something like that? I don't know. His father sure as hell hasn't changed."

Will there be more scenes between Brendan and John Paul when they're back in the village together?
"I was talking to James and he said there's a couple of scenes coming up, which is good because we get on really well. We both have very different techniques with how we go about a scene, but I think they complement each other. 

"James plays John Paul flawlessly. I joke that he does it 'awesomely averagely', but he's very good and he's been doing this for years - longer than I have. 

"It was a good craic to be able to sit down at a table in a pub and do some scenes with him in Dublin, knowing that he was previously a big character in the show. To slap John Paul and Brendan in the same scene, let alone the same bed, I think is a stroke of genius. We had a lot of fun doing it and I'm sure we'll be dancing on set again."


Â© Lime Pictures


A lot of fans think Brendan and Walker have unfinished business. Would you like to work with Neil Newbon again?
"Yeah, I'd like to work with him again. The Brendan and Walker storyline ended abruptly and it's not finished, not by any stretch of the imagination."

We met Brendan's youngest son Paddy for the first time this week. Would you like to see the full family come over for a visit to the village?
"Oh, of course - it brings out a different side to Brendan. But does that work with the storyline that we're doing? At the moment, they don't want anything to do with Brendan, and rightly so because he hasn't been there and he hasn't been the dad that he can be. As people and actors, they're fine company. But it's up to the scriptwriters - they'll know what to do with that."

If Brendan does eventually leave the village, would you want him to be killed off or get a happy ending?
"If I was going to go, I'd want to go out with a bang. I would like it to be epic - as would any actor who has a massive loyalty to his character.

"I absolutely don't want him to leave in a taxi - I won't shoot that scene. If you write me a taxi scene, I'm not shooting it! You have to give justice to the character and the fans who've invested two and a half years of their lives into watching this twitchy fruitcake. God bless them for being so understanding - I really appreciate it."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2FlMdh69X

----------


## lizann

> EastEnders villain Derek Branning has been revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover in a dramatic episode of the soap.
> 
> The long-running mystery was finally resolved this evening (December 20) as Derek (Jamie Foreman) was confirmed as the man who Kat slept with throughout the summer.
> 
> After secretly following Kat (Jessie Wallace) to the bedsit on George Street in tonight's episode, Alfie demanded answers from his unfaithful wife over her affair.
> 
> Although Kat was reluctant to divulge any information, Alfie soon discovered that her mystery man was one of the Branning brothers when he caught a glimpse of the tenancy agreement that had been left behind at the bedsit.
> 
> Over at the Queen Vic shortly afterwards, Alfie furiously confronted the Branning siblings and eventually came to the conclusion that Max was the guy in question.
> ...


what?

----------


## lizann

> EastEnders villain Derek Branning has been revealed as Kat Moon's secret lover in a dramatic episode of the soap.
> 
> The long-running mystery was finally resolved this evening (December 20) as Derek (Jamie Foreman) was confirmed as the man who Kat slept with throughout the summer.
> 
> After secretly following Kat (Jessie Wallace) to the bedsit on George Street in tonight's episode, Alfie demanded answers from his unfaithful wife over her affair.
> 
> Although Kat was reluctant to divulge any information, Alfie soon discovered that her mystery man was one of the Branning brothers when he caught a glimpse of the tenancy agreement that had been left behind at the bedsit.
> 
> Over at the Queen Vic shortly afterwards, Alfie furiously confronted the Branning siblings and eventually came to the conclusion that Max was the guy in question.
> ...


what?

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks favourite Emmett Scanlan has decided to leave the soap.

The actor, who plays bad boy Brendan Brady, will make an on-screen exit in March after two and a half years with the Channel 4 show.

Announcing the news and thanking his supporters, Scanlan commented: "To the greatest fans I could ever wish for - the time has come for me to sign out of Hollyoaks, to bow out as Double B aka Brendan motherf**king Brady.

"It has been the greatest honour to share the stage with you and I could think of no better company to spend my evenings with. Thank you for your love and loyalty and please, let's dance again another time, another role."

He added: "To the channel and Lime Pictures, thank you. A success built on surrounding myself with people who are better than me in every department, thank you."

Scanlan first hinted that Brendan's story was drawing to a close late last year, but today (January 9) is the first time that his departure has been officially confirmed.

While little is known about how Brendan leaves, Digital Spy has learned that show bosses want him to go out with a bang in a dramatic final storyline.

Viewers will have to wait and see whether Brendan is killed off, makes a sudden escape from troubles in the village, or heads to prison as punishment for his past crimes.

Scanlan joined Hollyoaks in 2010 and has since established Brendan as one of the most popular characters in the show's history.

Brendan's major storylines have included his domestic violence and subsequent love story with Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson), explosive feuds with Warren Fox and Simon Walker, and disturbing encounters with his abusive father Seamus (Fintan McKeown).

Away from Hollyoaks, Scanlan has expressed an interest in working with Lime Pictures again on other projects, and is already being linked to another drama currently in development by the production firm.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## alan45

Hollyoaks favourite Emmett Scanlan has decided to leave the soap.

The actor, who plays bad boy Brendan Brady, will make an on-screen exit in March after two and a half years with the Channel 4 show.

Announcing the news and thanking his supporters, Scanlan commented: "To the greatest fans I could ever wish for - the time has come for me to sign out of Hollyoaks, to bow out as Double B aka Brendan motherf**king Brady.

"It has been the greatest honour to share the stage with you and I could think of no better company to spend my evenings with. Thank you for your love and loyalty and please, let's dance again another time, another role."

He added: "To the channel and Lime Pictures, thank you. A success built on surrounding myself with people who are better than me in every department, thank you."

Scanlan first hinted that Brendan's story was drawing to a close late last year, but today (January 9) is the first time that his departure has been officially confirmed.

While little is known about how Brendan leaves, Digital Spy has learned that show bosses want him to go out with a bang in a dramatic final storyline.

Viewers will have to wait and see whether Brendan is killed off, makes a sudden escape from troubles in the village, or heads to prison as punishment for his past crimes.

Scanlan joined Hollyoaks in 2010 and has since established Brendan as one of the most popular characters in the show's history.

Brendan's major storylines have included his domestic violence and subsequent love story with Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson), explosive feuds with Warren Fox and Simon Walker, and disturbing encounters with his abusive father Seamus (Fintan McKeown).

Away from Hollyoaks, Scanlan has expressed an interest in working with Lime Pictures again on other projects, and is already being linked to another drama currently in development by the production firm.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------

tammyy2j (09-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh no he is the best soap actor around

----------


## Perdita

Emmett Scanlan has revealed that he is leaving Hollyoaks due to fears that his character would stagnate.

The award-winning Irish actor, who has played fans' favourite Brendan Brady since 2010, announced his exit today (January 9).

Speaking to The Sun, the star reflected: "Hollyoaks has been a massive part of my life.

"When I leave this world I want to leave characters behind who I am proud of. I have spent a good two and a half years inhabiting Brendan Brady.

"There is a fear that staying too long you could start to repeat storylines - and that is not fair on yourself or the audience."

Scanlan, who will make his on-screen departure in March, promised that Brendan's exit will "do justice" to the character.

He further joked: "I am the only 33-year-old man in the world who still has a YMCA 'tache on my face."

Of his National Television Awards nomination, he added: "You're always the underdog being on Hollyoaks. The fact this is a public vote makes it even more special."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has promised that Brendan Brady's final storyline will be "epic".

The actor recently confirmed that he will be departing the Channel 4 soap as Brendan Brady after two and a half years.

Speaking about his final episodes, Scanlan told What's On TV: "It's going to be an epic storyline, there's going to be a lot of twists and turns.

"Since I joined in May 2010 I've been spoilt anyway with storylines and this is no different, it's an honour. I want to do it justice, not only for the characters and the Bradys, but I want it to ring home for the audience."

Scanlan also outlined plans to relocate to Hollywood following his final scenes for future projects.

"That's where I started, that's where I was working on a show beforehand," he said.

"I'm not going over there in the stereotypical 'Soap actor leaves Hollyoaks to go to Hollywood', it's got nothing to do with that.

I'm going over there to stay with my manager, I've got auditions and meetings and stuff like that - they're already set up but predominantly I'm going over there to rekindle old friendships that I've kind of neglected over the last couple of years and to relax and take a break, and come back here as well.

"[Hollyoaks producers] Lime Pictures have approached me with the possibility of working on another project, another drama, with me at the forefront of something like that. The ideas they have are very ballsy and make me very excited."

Emmett Scanlan recently said that he decided to quit Hollyoaks before his character's storylines became repetitive.

Brendan's final scenes will air on Channel 4 in March.

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4, with first look screenings at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Emmett Scanlan has claimed that he will still tune into Hollyoaks after his departure.

Scanlan confirmed that he would be leaving the soap earlier this month, after two and a half years playing Brendan Brady. He will film his final scenes this month.

According to PA, Scanlan said that he will "miss" Brendan, commenting: "Two and a half years I've spent immersed in Brendan Brady. I spend more time with Brendan Brady than I do with Emmett - it's six days a week, 14 hours a day so when I get home to be Emmett I'm usually slapping on a box set and falling asleep.

"But of course I'm going to miss him - he's a touchy, unpredictable fruitcake. It's hard to let go of characters you've invested in so much."

He also revealed that while it is the "right time" to leve the soap, he will remain a fan. "I'll have [Hollyoaks] on Sky Plus because I've got a lot of friends that are about to hit some storylines that are dark, properly dark. The show no doubt is going to keep getting stronger and stronger," he said.

Scanlan promised that fans will not be disappointed with Brendan's final storyline, which he described as "epic".

----------


## Perdita

'Hollyoaks' Emmett Scanlan confirms Brendan exit stunt

The Irish actor, who announced his departure from the teen soap earlier this month, confirmed that he is just about to film his final scenes as the popular villain.

 "I was doing some stunts today and I'm looking forward to filming the last bits," he told the Daily Star. "I can't wait for everyone to see it. I think it's going to be a good pay-off for the fans.

"I'm not going to tell you whether I live or die because that would ruin it but it's touch-and-go a couple of times."

Scanlan went on: "Hollyoaks is balls-out telly. We take risks all the time - we do crazy storylines, major stunts. We don't film soaps like any other soaps.

"With Brendan's exit we're going to do some stuff that's never been done before."
Candidly summing up fans' view on Brendan's exit, he recalled: "Some of them said, 'Don't go' and others said, 'F**k off!"

The 33-year-old also dismissed any suggestion that Hollyoaks will suffer from Brendan's departure.

"That's absolute s**te," he said. "I know the storylines after I leave and they're awesome.

"Hollyoaks is at its highest in two years but it's going to go from strength to strength. I'm delighted."

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2013)

----------


## alan45

Emmett Scanlan has filmed his final scenes as Hollyoaks favourite Brendan Brady.

The actor announced his departure from the Channel 4 soap last month and makes his on-screen exit in March.


Â© Twitter / @EmmettScanlan


Scanlan shaved off Brendan's famous moustache after finishing his last day on set.

"Last day in #Hollyoaks but I dont want to make a big deal out of it,so again..Lets keep this between us,yeah?" Scanlan tweeted.

"I started my #Hollyoaks career with @bronaghwaugh it's only fitting I end it with her #LastScene. Thank you to the stunning @bronaghwaugh memories soon forgotten once I start drinking again...


Â© Twitter / @EmmettScanlan


"To the amazing cast and crew photos of you all wearing tashes,& personal messages universally calling me a 'c***', I am so truly humbled. And to you guys for following, thank you from the bottom of my shrivelled black heart.. Hope yis enjoy the upcoming storyline."

Brendan was at the centre of some of Hollyoaks' most famous storylines, including his relationship with Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) and feuds with Warren Fox and Simon Walker.

Bronagh Waugh, who plays Brendan's sister Cheryl, has also left Hollyoaks. Her character's exit will tie in with Brendan's and air in the same week.

Scanlan recently promised that Brendan's final storyline will be "epic" and teased that it will involve stunts never seen before on Hollyoaks.

----------

tammyy2j (07-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

Emmett Scanlan has filmed his final scenes as Hollyoaks favourite Brendan Brady.

The actor announced his departure from the Channel 4 soap last month and makes his on-screen exit in March.


Â© Twitter / @EmmettScanlan


Scanlan shaved off Brendan's famous moustache after finishing his last day on set.

"Last day in #Hollyoaks but I dont want to make a big deal out of it,so again..Lets keep this between us,yeah?" Scanlan tweeted.

"I started my #Hollyoaks career with @bronaghwaugh it's only fitting I end it with her #LastScene. Thank you to the stunning @bronaghwaugh memories soon forgotten once I start drinking again...


Â© Twitter / @EmmettScanlan


"To the amazing cast and crew photos of you all wearing tashes,& personal messages universally calling me a 'c***', I am so truly humbled. And to you guys for following, thank you from the bottom of my shrivelled black heart.. Hope yis enjoy the upcoming storyline."

Brendan was at the centre of some of Hollyoaks' most famous storylines, including his relationship with Ste Hay (Kieron Richardson) and feuds with Warren Fox and Simon Walker.

Bronagh Waugh, who plays Brendan's sister Cheryl, has also left Hollyoaks. Her character's exit will tie in with Brendan's and air in the same week.

Scanlan recently promised that Brendan's final storyline will be "epic" and teased that it will involve stunts never seen before on Hollyoaks.

----------


## moonstorm

He looks so young without his 'tash!

----------

tammyy2j (07-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> He looks so young without his 'tash!


He looks so different

----------


## alan45

It's the end of an era for Hollyoaks and its fans next week as the show airs Emmett Scanlan's final scenes in the role of Brendan Brady.

After two and a half years of successful storylines and memorable moments, Brendan's exit plays out in a high-octane week of drama which brings his ongoing plots with Walker, Seamus, Ste and Cheryl to a close.

Emmett recently gave Digital Spy a call from LA to chat about Brendan's departure and his future plans.

You've probably been asked this a million times, but why did you decide to leave Hollyoaks at this point?
"For me, it was an evolutionary step. When I leave this world, I want to leave behind a box set of different characters. As an actor, you want to make a mark that you can be proud of, that your kids can be proud of, and so on. You want to make a difference. I know that sounds gratuitous and I really don't mean it to be - it's just that I really love acting and I love that side of it.

"When I was a kid, I watched Rocky with Sylvester Stallone. I was on my own in the TV room and that's when I fell in love with acting. I fell in love with the whole process and I fell in love with movie-making. Since that moment, I've always wanted to be the hero, although I always get cast as the bad guy because of my face!

"I think Brendan is a bit of an anti-hero, so with him, I've been half-way there. But now I want to play different characters and if one thing that I do makes someone feel like I did when I watched Rocky that day, then it's worth it. 

"I also think I did what I needed to do at Hollyoaks. I've been Brendan Brady for two and a half years, which is a long time. I've been him more than I've been me. I think it was just the right time to explore some new avenues, as I love to take risks. It was a risk to do Charlie Casanova, it was a risk to do Hollyoaks, and it was a risk to leave. But that's the turn-on for me."

Were you pleased with Brendan's exit storyline?
"Absolutely. I was really excited the first time I heard that there'd be a SWAT team involved! Then on January 31 - my birthday - I stepped on set and there were 16 SWAT team members all armed to the teeth! There were four squad cars, an ambulance, and a helicopter flying above. I remember turning to the director and saying, 'They could have gone bigger, to be honest!' (Laughs.) It was beyond my wildest dreams.

"That was just one scene. I also had to do some car chases and a huge fight with Walker. There's also Seamus, Cheryl and Steven all involved. That week is just so packed with stunts, violence and visceral dialogue.

"I really pray that compliance, because it's a 6.30pm show, are able to keep the truth of what we shot. If they do, I think it will be very good!"

Away from the cameras, did Hollyoaks give you a good send-off?
"They did, it was much more than I could have ever expected. Myself and Bronagh [Waugh] had a joint leaving party. We wanted to have it in the canteen at work so the real heroes of the show - the guys behind the camera - had the opportunity to be there. The people who work on the show really are as genuine as the day is long. We put a tab behind the canteen, asked them to put on a spread and had a load of drinks.

"There was another party later at a club, which I didn't go to because my daughter came over as a surprise. I think it said in a paper that I was sick, but that wasn't true - my daughter came over so I stayed at home.

"I had really thoughtful leaving presents from all different departments at work, and [executive producer] Bryan Kirkwood also came down and said some beautiful words. Kieron [Richardson] put together a montage of good bits - and some embarrassing bits - featuring myself and Bronagh. And that wasn't just Hollyoaks, by the way - it was everything. 

"It also felt only right that after my last scene, I would shave off the 'tache. My on-screen sister shaved one half and my on-screen lover shaved the other half."


Are you still in talks to do another drama with Hollyoaks' production company Lime Pictures?
"I've been very fortunate as I've been offered a couple of things, but I'm in absolutely no rush to get back into work at the moment. Having said that, if the right part came along, of course I'd do it. Lime have approached me to lead a new series, which is beautiful. How flattering is that - that once you're leaving, your employers offer you another show and want to know what you think.

"Before I left to go to LA, I was given a book to read on the plane over, as it's the idea they want to develop into a series. I hopped onto the plane and I finished the book in 11 hours. It was great, it was dark, it was gritty. I think it has good potential but it's in its infancy stage, so we'll have to wait and see what happens."

The spoiler about Brendan beating up Ste again is a big talking point among the fans at the moment. How did you feel about Brendan returning to violence?
"I'd ask the fans to be patient when it comes to things like that. The show is giving you snippets and things out of context, so you can fill in the blanks with your vast imaginations. Essentially, Brendan does hit Steven again, but feels immediate remorse. 

"There was a point where Brendan would hit Steven, say 'You disgust me' and walk off. I'm not justifying it in any way, shape or form, but on this occasion he is immediately remorseful about the whole thing, and you also have to see it in context.

"The best way to describe that is with the tale of the scorpion and the frog. The scorpion says to the frog, 'I want to go to the other side of the lake, give us a lift'. The frog says, 'I'm not giving you a lift, you'll sting me and I'll die'. He says, 'Why would I sting you? If I sting you, you'll drown and we're both going to die'. They're half-way across the water and the scorpion stings the frog. When the frog asks why, he replies, 'What do you expect? I'm a scorpion!'

"It's just who you are. This is the person that Brendan is. He is prone to violence - it's in his make-up and his DNA. It's his lifeblood and it's shimmering under the surface. He hopes that he can be normal, but he's always prisoner of his own demons. You can't change overnight, so there's always that risk and always that fear with Brendan that he can flip off. It's Brendan Brady - what did you expect?"

Your two best-known roles - Brendan Brady and Charlie Casanova - have been sociopaths. Would you like to play a completely different kind of character now?
"Well, one of my biggest passions is comedy. I love comedy. I watch Ricky Gervais religiously - the guy's a genius. As I said before, they cast me as a bad guy because of my face! 

"Playing a bad guy is great, but of course I want to try something different. I'd like to do something that my daughter can watch and think, 'That's good!' In fact, I did a cartoon film called Thor and his Magical Hammer. It's been released in the States and once it's on DVD, I'm going to give it to my daughter."

Did you have a favourite Brendan storyline?
"I've had favourite moments. The [Brendan/Amy] teacup scene was a turning point for me, because I wanted to see how weird I could make it and how far I could push Brendan Brady. I remember doing that scene and thinking that I'd gone too far, but through the luck of the Irish, it worked!

"Other favourite moments would be the beginning of the gay domestic abuse storyline, when Steven came out as a character and Kieron came out as himself. That storyline was handled with such tenderness and care. I loved those episodes and the audience reacted to them with such intensity and passion. It was something that we never could have predicted.

"The Dublin episodes were incredibly important to me, too. We had the union between Brendan and Steven, which had been a long time in coming. Yet again, it was dealt with so well and with such care. I also got to bring my British family to my Irish family and we all got to hang out, as my daughter came down. She called 'action', 'cut' and she did continuity! I was grinning from ear to ear, as there were some beautiful moments for me there, and then we had the introduction of Seamus right afterwards.

"Working with Neil and Bronagh in Hollyoaks Later was another highlight. That was so extreme, gritty and in-your-face. I think those episodes could stand alone on any channel, any show, and that's a testament to what the real heroes behind the cameras can do.

"And of course my exit storyline. I haven't seen it yet so that could be a bit pre-emptive, but hopefully it will be as good as we wanted it to be."

Is there anything you'd like to say to the loyal Brendan fanbase on Digital Spy and the forums?
"They've been incredible. I can't express how much they've made me feel at home, how much they've made me feel wanted and appreciated. I want them to know how appreciated and loved they are in return, and I mean that. 

"People in Britain have embraced me with open arms into their homes every evening at 6.30pm. They've never asked for anything, they've always said thank you. I think it's my turn to say thank you to them for their support and their loyalty over the past two and a half years. They've made the journey magical."

----------


## alan45

It's the end of an era for Hollyoaks and its fans next week as the show airs Emmett Scanlan's final scenes in the role of Brendan Brady.

After two and a half years of successful storylines and memorable moments, Brendan's exit plays out in a high-octane week of drama which brings his ongoing plots with Walker, Seamus, Ste and Cheryl to a close.

Emmett recently gave Digital Spy a call from LA to chat about Brendan's departure and his future plans.

You've probably been asked this a million times, but why did you decide to leave Hollyoaks at this point?
"For me, it was an evolutionary step. When I leave this world, I want to leave behind a box set of different characters. As an actor, you want to make a mark that you can be proud of, that your kids can be proud of, and so on. You want to make a difference. I know that sounds gratuitous and I really don't mean it to be - it's just that I really love acting and I love that side of it.

"When I was a kid, I watched Rocky with Sylvester Stallone. I was on my own in the TV room and that's when I fell in love with acting. I fell in love with the whole process and I fell in love with movie-making. Since that moment, I've always wanted to be the hero, although I always get cast as the bad guy because of my face!

"I think Brendan is a bit of an anti-hero, so with him, I've been half-way there. But now I want to play different characters and if one thing that I do makes someone feel like I did when I watched Rocky that day, then it's worth it. 

"I also think I did what I needed to do at Hollyoaks. I've been Brendan Brady for two and a half years, which is a long time. I've been him more than I've been me. I think it was just the right time to explore some new avenues, as I love to take risks. It was a risk to do Charlie Casanova, it was a risk to do Hollyoaks, and it was a risk to leave. But that's the turn-on for me."

Were you pleased with Brendan's exit storyline?
"Absolutely. I was really excited the first time I heard that there'd be a SWAT team involved! Then on January 31 - my birthday - I stepped on set and there were 16 SWAT team members all armed to the teeth! There were four squad cars, an ambulance, and a helicopter flying above. I remember turning to the director and saying, 'They could have gone bigger, to be honest!' (Laughs.) It was beyond my wildest dreams.

"That was just one scene. I also had to do some car chases and a huge fight with Walker. There's also Seamus, Cheryl and Steven all involved. That week is just so packed with stunts, violence and visceral dialogue.

"I really pray that compliance, because it's a 6.30pm show, are able to keep the truth of what we shot. If they do, I think it will be very good!"

Away from the cameras, did Hollyoaks give you a good send-off?
"They did, it was much more than I could have ever expected. Myself and Bronagh [Waugh] had a joint leaving party. We wanted to have it in the canteen at work so the real heroes of the show - the guys behind the camera - had the opportunity to be there. The people who work on the show really are as genuine as the day is long. We put a tab behind the canteen, asked them to put on a spread and had a load of drinks.

"There was another party later at a club, which I didn't go to because my daughter came over as a surprise. I think it said in a paper that I was sick, but that wasn't true - my daughter came over so I stayed at home.

"I had really thoughtful leaving presents from all different departments at work, and [executive producer] Bryan Kirkwood also came down and said some beautiful words. Kieron [Richardson] put together a montage of good bits - and some embarrassing bits - featuring myself and Bronagh. And that wasn't just Hollyoaks, by the way - it was everything. 

"It also felt only right that after my last scene, I would shave off the 'tache. My on-screen sister shaved one half and my on-screen lover shaved the other half."


Are you still in talks to do another drama with Hollyoaks' production company Lime Pictures?
"I've been very fortunate as I've been offered a couple of things, but I'm in absolutely no rush to get back into work at the moment. Having said that, if the right part came along, of course I'd do it. Lime have approached me to lead a new series, which is beautiful. How flattering is that - that once you're leaving, your employers offer you another show and want to know what you think.

"Before I left to go to LA, I was given a book to read on the plane over, as it's the idea they want to develop into a series. I hopped onto the plane and I finished the book in 11 hours. It was great, it was dark, it was gritty. I think it has good potential but it's in its infancy stage, so we'll have to wait and see what happens."

The spoiler about Brendan beating up Ste again is a big talking point among the fans at the moment. How did you feel about Brendan returning to violence?
"I'd ask the fans to be patient when it comes to things like that. The show is giving you snippets and things out of context, so you can fill in the blanks with your vast imaginations. Essentially, Brendan does hit Steven again, but feels immediate remorse. 

"There was a point where Brendan would hit Steven, say 'You disgust me' and walk off. I'm not justifying it in any way, shape or form, but on this occasion he is immediately remorseful about the whole thing, and you also have to see it in context.

"The best way to describe that is with the tale of the scorpion and the frog. The scorpion says to the frog, 'I want to go to the other side of the lake, give us a lift'. The frog says, 'I'm not giving you a lift, you'll sting me and I'll die'. He says, 'Why would I sting you? If I sting you, you'll drown and we're both going to die'. They're half-way across the water and the scorpion stings the frog. When the frog asks why, he replies, 'What do you expect? I'm a scorpion!'

"It's just who you are. This is the person that Brendan is. He is prone to violence - it's in his make-up and his DNA. It's his lifeblood and it's shimmering under the surface. He hopes that he can be normal, but he's always prisoner of his own demons. You can't change overnight, so there's always that risk and always that fear with Brendan that he can flip off. It's Brendan Brady - what did you expect?"

Your two best-known roles - Brendan Brady and Charlie Casanova - have been sociopaths. Would you like to play a completely different kind of character now?
"Well, one of my biggest passions is comedy. I love comedy. I watch Ricky Gervais religiously - the guy's a genius. As I said before, they cast me as a bad guy because of my face! 

"Playing a bad guy is great, but of course I want to try something different. I'd like to do something that my daughter can watch and think, 'That's good!' In fact, I did a cartoon film called Thor and his Magical Hammer. It's been released in the States and once it's on DVD, I'm going to give it to my daughter."

Did you have a favourite Brendan storyline?
"I've had favourite moments. The [Brendan/Amy] teacup scene was a turning point for me, because I wanted to see how weird I could make it and how far I could push Brendan Brady. I remember doing that scene and thinking that I'd gone too far, but through the luck of the Irish, it worked!

"Other favourite moments would be the beginning of the gay domestic abuse storyline, when Steven came out as a character and Kieron came out as himself. That storyline was handled with such tenderness and care. I loved those episodes and the audience reacted to them with such intensity and passion. It was something that we never could have predicted.

"The Dublin episodes were incredibly important to me, too. We had the union between Brendan and Steven, which had been a long time in coming. Yet again, it was dealt with so well and with such care. I also got to bring my British family to my Irish family and we all got to hang out, as my daughter came down. She called 'action', 'cut' and she did continuity! I was grinning from ear to ear, as there were some beautiful moments for me there, and then we had the introduction of Seamus right afterwards.

"Working with Neil and Bronagh in Hollyoaks Later was another highlight. That was so extreme, gritty and in-your-face. I think those episodes could stand alone on any channel, any show, and that's a testament to what the real heroes behind the cameras can do.

"And of course my exit storyline. I haven't seen it yet so that could be a bit pre-emptive, but hopefully it will be as good as we wanted it to be."

Is there anything you'd like to say to the loyal Brendan fanbase on Digital Spy and the forums?
"They've been incredible. I can't express how much they've made me feel at home, how much they've made me feel wanted and appreciated. I want them to know how appreciated and loved they are in return, and I mean that. 

"People in Britain have embraced me with open arms into their homes every evening at 6.30pm. They've never asked for anything, they've always said thank you. I think it's my turn to say thank you to them for their support and their loyalty over the past two and a half years. They've made the journey magical."

----------

lizann (13-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

fantastic well written and brillantly acted exit he will be missed

----------

tammyy2j (22-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Emmett Scanlan has revealed that his new role couldn't be further removed from his soap character Brendan Brady.

Scanlan will play the part of DC Glen Martin in BBC's new crime drama The Fall, which starts on Monday (May 13). He will star alongside former Hollyoaks actress Karen Hassan.

Speaking to The Irish Sun about the part, Scanlan said: "It's a bit strange. In the film Charlie Casanova I played a sociopath, in Hollyoaks I was Brendan the psychopath - now I'm the good guy.

"I don't really mind being typecast as long as I'm cast. But it's great to try something different."

Scanlan also admitted that he can't believe he is working with his co-star Gillian Anderson.

He said: "She's beautiful and a brilliant actress to watch. When we were filming, there was one scene where Gillian has a monologue and she's talking about serial killers.

"I just caught myself and thought, 'This is Scully from The X-Files. I can't believe it'. I had to pinch myself to make sure it was all real."

----------


## lizann

Claire Cooper and husband Emmett Scanlan are expecting their first baby

----------

